# Sick bird won't fly and crop full of water.



## Mushroom01 (May 24, 2006)

I have a sick pigeon. The bird suddenly would not fly. It would lift it's wings up and out when I reach for it but then it would just holds them up for a few moments before folding them down. When I feed it did not come to the trough and then I latter noticed it's crop was swollen. The crop was full of water. I drained about 1/2 a cup of water from the crop. The water was only slighly murky with no solids The bird seems to have perked up a bit after that. I put it away for the night and I separated it from my other birds. Does anyone have any ideas as to what might be wrong.
I had meditcated all my birds about 2 month ago with Global Multi-mix.
Thanks in advance, MR


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi MR,


Yea...seperate them into their own cage someplace indoors where there are no drafts or disturbances.

Line the cage with a white Towell so you can see the poops well...

This might be a Candida or Yeast problem...and he might have other problems also.

My own regimen for treating Crop stasis, Sour Crop or Candida of the Crop, is to use the ACV Water.

This is Raw Apple Cider Vinegar, get at any Health Food Store...
Mix two and a half Tablespoons if this to a Gallon of Water...and let this be the Bird's onlyy water for the next week or ten days.

Unless the Bird is seriously emaciated, let them fast - no food - for the next three days or so...keep an eye on the Crop of course...and on any poops that might get made...

Keep them warm with an Electric Heating Pad if need be, or if it is not ambiently quite 'warm' already for him.

See what the poops look like, and or anything else about him to describe to us...


Now too, he may have something clogging the passage from his Crop to his Stomach...there may be a foreign object in the Crop, or, a large bit of food such as a Peanut or chunk of French Fry or candy or a roasted Nut or something.

Can you say what you have been feeding them? and or if there are potentially any odd things he may had access to or may have eaten which might clog him? Any kids been around who may have feed him wierd stuff or their own snack stuff?


Good luck..!

Phil
Las Veagas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You might think about taking a fresh dropping from him into a vet to have a fecal float done, too.

Pidgey


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

I remembered Cindy mentioning awhile back Pij's crop being full of water and I believe it turned out to be sour crop....here is the thread---don't know if it will be helpful or not...

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9128

Linda


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Thrush:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :*

Hi MR, Just checked the book Pigeon Health and Disease by David C Tudor bs, vmd. On page 101 THRUSH its a fungus.Signs of the disease are water filed crop,go off their feed,have no desire to move or fly. He said to treat with NYSTATIN. GEORGE


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi George,


Yahhhhhh...

Thrush, or it's broader symptom-like kin...

Or, that arising FROM...a foreign object, clog, 'peanut' or something not passing, and once the Thrush or as may be gets going, it sure as hell is NOT going to 'pass' either...


Might try feeling the Crop gently, seeing if somehting is in there which feels big enough to clog...


Anyway, no chow for three or four days...

Nystatin is fine as far as I know but I have never used it.

Baking Soda similarly, can be used to radically change the pH so the undesireable yeats, fungus, whatever, gets killed off or discouraged anyway...

But I have never tried it, just heard good reports about it...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------

